# B and B Audi A6 4F Avant 3.0 TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Siegener power-tuner B and B (Tel: +0049/(0)271/303230 – http://www.bb-automobiltechnik.de) is currently equipping the newest A6 AVANT 3.0 TDI with up to 300 HP and 600 Nm. This is achieved by way of a specialized turbocharger with a changed exhaust manifold, an optimized air induction system in combination with an intercooler, as well as an extensive recalibration of the electronic control unit to the new environment, all for the price of EUR 5.998,-. This tuning stage heaves your car up to a performance level that is on a par with professional racing-level standards; the monstrous B and B Power-Avant accelerates from 0-100km/h in 6,5 sec. and propulsion doesn’t stop until 263 km/h!
If 275 HP and 550 Nm seem enough at first, our entry level Tuning Stage 1 for EUR 1.298,- offers a revision and optimization of the electronic maps combined with a slight increase in boost pressure at around 0,2 bar. Models with Tipronic require the transmission control unit to be adjusted to the power increase at an extra charge of EUR 198,-. This ensures the efficiency of the power enhancement and provides for a balanced, harmonized driving quality.
For a bold exterior styling of the A6 AVANT, B and B offers a complete body-styling kit which includes a front grille and front, rear, and roof spoilers. Together with a body lowering of 40mm, a changed rear look with sport tips, and large 9x19” light-alloy rims and 255/35 tires, our A6 AVANT advances to a raw and muscular, rounded off look.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: B and B Audi A6 4F Avant 3.0 TDI ([email protected])*

thats simply gorgeous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: B and B Audi A6 4F Avant 3.0 TDI ([email protected])*

Yummy.















I really like the blacked out sections of the lower valence. The wheels are pretty sweet too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: B and B Audi A6 4F Avant 3.0 TDI (GLI_Man)*

Personally, I like the trend lately of using RS design elements in body kits. This one borrows from the new RS 4 with those big openings and the lip. Very cool.


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: B and B Audi A6 4F Avant 3.0 TDI ([email protected])*

i love those wheels


----------

